# 4 Spots still available



## PensacolaReefBuilders.com (Dec 15, 2007)

We have 4 spots that were deployed 2 weeks ago that are still up for grabs. Each spothas a pair of Chicken coops located in the West LAARS area. 

$450.00 each. PM me for more details or visit www.pensacolareefbuilders.com 

We have a paypal link that accepts Visa/Mastercard.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Guys this is a good oppurtunity, you cant hardly pay for the fuel to get them out for that not to mention the 160.00 dollarsfor the coupesand another 25.00 for a permit.

The best thing is that they are already out there doin their thing.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## RogueWaveJr (Jan 31, 2008)

Do y'all still have any of these coop reefs available? I am trying to talk my dad and my uncle into getting us a reef. How many miles are they from the Pensacola Pass?


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

those are gone but we will have a new load going west ina few weeks you can buy one and pick where you want it.


----------

